# We have all weekend to have fun (SakuIno) Yuri...yeah...Yuri...



## Vance (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes! Yuri, more Yuri, yummy Yuri. Here...We...GOOOOOOO!




*Spoiler*: __ 



The afternoon bell rang through Konoha’s streets as the sun’s rays began to lessen, a cool, refreshing breeze swayed through the main road. People of all ages began to walk home, exhausted from their day out from work, play, and even shopping. Shops were beginning to lose customers, and some of them even closed down for the week. Yes, it was a rather relaxing Friday afternoon.

	The pink haired kunoichi Sakura Haruno gingerly walked down the elevated slope of the Konoha Main Road, a small lollipop in her hand. Her lips were curved around the tip of the multicolored treat as she sucked on it ever more. The juices from the candy mixed with her saliva as she swallowed the sweet mixture. She gave a cute smile as she pursed her lips together at the sour aftertaste. 

	Her hair was drenched from hours of exasperating work in which involved lifting heavy crates. “To think it was only a D ranked mission,” the girl said to herself.  Her elbows ached, and she was having a rather difficult time holding up the 3 inch in diameter lollipop. 

	Nevertheless, she made her way to her house, half expecting her parents to be at work. She put one tired foot in front of the other as she slowly, but surely, made her way to her front door. She gave the lollipop a tender, yet firm nibble as she glanced at a small, white piece of loose-leaf with a paragraph and a half on it. Sakura began to read it…


_Dear Sakura, 

I am sorry to let you know that I have to attend a business meeting with your father. Apparently, the fools at my company don’t know how to create their own scrolls, which means it’s up to your father and I to accomplish that. So, that means for the entire week (Friday, Saturday, and Sunday) we will be gone from the house. I am extremely sorry that I must leave you alone, but I did phone Ino Yamanaka’s mom explaining the situation. And, get this, she says she will let Ino spend the entire weekend at the house! So you won’t be lonely at all, you’ll have your best friend to keep you company… 

							Best of luck, Mom and Dad._
xxxxxx

	Sakura nearly dropped her candy when she finished reading the letter. Damn it all! She badly wanted to go and try to convince Sasuke to go out with her, but thanks to mom, she had to deal with Ino. Sakura punched her door a bit, and ripped the paper to shreds. 

	Sakura bared her sticky teeth. “Ino is just going to eat all of the food and make fun of my room…Like she does _every_ time she comes over.” She stomped her feet on the ground, and stormed into the house.

	Sakura rushed to her room, and began to hide all of her precious objects; necklaces; earrings; bracelets; awards; pictures of Sasuke; and finally, her allowance. Once the Haruno was sure everything was safely put away, she walked to kitchen, and heated up some chicken teriyaki from last night’s meal.

	No sooner had she began to eat, a loud, obnoxious voice was heard faintly away. Sakura groaned, her face filled with dread. “Sakuraaa! Open the door!” the voice seemed to hiss. 

	The pink haired girl fidgeted with her fingers a bit as she approached the oak door. She gripped the handle, and pulled backwards. Surprisingly, Ino did not run in and begin to make fun of her house. Instead, she gave a powerful, friendly hug.

	Sakura felt her body lose oxygen as Ino progressed with her hug. “Sakura! Nice to see you!” Ino chuckled. Sakura, feeling increasingly uncomfortable with Ino hugging her, returned the greeting with a pat on her back. “N…Nice to see you too…Ino,” the 12 year old said reluctantly. 

	Ino smiled, her face smooth and soft. For a moment, Sakura felt as if she was under a trance from her friend’s big, blue eyes…

	“Sakura?” Ino said in a worried tone. Sakura snapped out of her trance within a second. “Uh, oh. Hi, Ino,” Sakura stuttered. Ino glared suspiciously at Sakura for a second, but then she smiled and punched her on the arm playfully.

	“Come on, Billboard Brow, I heard you have a pool,” Ino giggled as she lifted Sakura by one hand. _She sure is strong_, Sakura thought to herself as she began running to the back of her house with her best friend. 

Xxxx

	Sakura had put on a thin, purple bathing suit with small pictures of green flowers on the top and bottom piece. Sakura had to admit, it felt good to jump into the chlorine-filled water and splash around with her friend. 

	“See Sakura, this is fun!” Ino laughed as she sent a large amount of water heading towards Sakura’s face. The kunoichi grinned playfully, and ducked under the water. She then countered with a large splash.

	Sakura loved gliding through the water, her feet kicking and splashing as she made her way around the huge perimeter. 

	After about 2 and a half hours of stroking in the water, Sakura lifted herself from the blue water, and began stumbling to her outdoor shower. Ino, who hated when they had to stop having fun, tried to object to her leaving the pool. 

	“Sakura, why are you leaving so soon?” Ino whimpered as Sakura grabbed a towel and made her way closer to the shower. The girl rolled her eyes, and sighed. “Come on Ino, we have all weekend to have fun at my house. Today, I’m tired. I was doing work,” Sakura explained as she rubbed her pounding temples. 

	Ino groaned as she too left the pool. Depressed, sad, and displeased, she walked to Sakura, and leaned near her ear. Sakura froze. What was Ino doing?

	“Sakura…” she said softly as she pressed her shoulder against Sakura’s. The Haruno gulped, her lips suddenly feeling very dry. “…I’m taking a shower first!” Ino exclaimed leaping down the stairs to the shower.

	Sakura, who would almost always charge Ino to get to the shower, just stood still, her body and skin still tingling. She looked at her hand, it was shivering. “W…What happened?” she whispered to herself as she looked around her house. She began to feel very uncomfortable about having Ino around.


Xxxxx

	After the two friends had both taken a shower, and had gotten dressed in their pajamas, they were sprawled on Sakura’s family bed. Both were relaxing on opposite sides of the bed. That meant Sakura’s feet were near Ino’s face, and vice versa.

	Halfway into the show, Ino grew bored. And when Ino grew bored, she made sure she got _everyone_ around her annoyed. Desperately looking for something to help her kill the boredom, she stumbled upon Sakura’s naked feet. Within a few seconds, Ino thought up a sinister plan that would result in Sakura giggling to death.

	Slowly, Ino cupped one of Sakura’s feet with her hands. Snickering uncontrollably, she ran her finger across her friend’s delicate foot slowly. A small, almost painful sensation was felt by Sakura as she turned to see Ino playing with her feet.

	“Stop that!” Sakura giggled as she smacked Ino’s hand away. But before she could utter another laugh, that feeling…That lustful feeling returned. Ino grinned, and grabbed her toes and moved them around.

	She put her foot in her mouth, and chomped down affectionately. Sakura yelped a bit as Ino drooled a bit on her toes. Ino dug her fingers into Sakura’s other foot as she put that one in her mouth as well. “Ino…” Sakura muttered.

	Ino moved up, pressing her lips against the Haruno’s legs as well. Sakura loved the warm, seductive feeling of Ino’s thin, precious lips pressed tightly against her soft leg. Ino smirked at Sakura as she moved to a certain erotic part of Sakura’s body.

	With her two hands, she ripped the pajama-shorts off, exposing a small, hole. Ino licked her lips passionately, and dug her face into Sakura’s womanhood. Sakura cried in ecstasy as Ino made a mess of spit, drool, and hair onto the under aged girl’s pussy. “Yeah…Ino that’s the spot!” Sakura squirmed a bit, clutching her pillow, she moved every muscle in her body until she felt cum expel from her lower body. 

	Ino moved up to Sakura, spit, drool, hair, and cum spread across her face, she kissed her passionately. Sakura clutched her head, enjoying every bit of the gooey, salty kiss. Sakura unbuttoned Ino’s shirt, and saw her training bra just begging to be ripped apart. She did that with one hand as she worked on her own bra. 

	Ino giggled as Sakura sucked on her developing breasts. Her nipples erect and warm, she did the same for Sakura, who was still getting over the orgasm she had had previous to this. 

	Sakura moved her hand down to Ino’s pajamas, and easily ripped them apart. She felt Ino’s lower body become wetter and wetter with each passing moment. “Take me…” Ino whispered to Sakura as the Haruno threw Ino onto the bed. 

	Her legs in the air, Ino yelped as Sakura began to use her tongue on her friend’s pussy. Swiveling around, she felt the urge to just bite her vagina in half, but she decided to be gentle. 

	“Sakura!!!!” Ino screeched in pleasure as a warm, clear liquid made a mess on Sakura’s face. Sakura curled her lips in amusement as she moved her tongue around every part of Ino’s curvy body.

	The two kissed a second time, Ino moving her tongue around Sakura’s chin, tickling Sakura a slight bit. The two wrapped their legs around each other, and clutched one another’s breasts as they kissed and pressed their lips against each other.

	Finally, after an hour of cuddling, Sakura decided to say something to Ino, that would make them both eager for tomorrow morning. “Guess what, Ino…We’re going to have a great time…Because we have _all_ weekend, to do this…_all_ weekend…”




  This might be a oneshot, or I could make it a series. Suggestions?


----------



## Raizen (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice fic. This would be loli yuri since they're 12. You should've made them older so they'd have bigger breasts for more fucking.


----------



## Vance (Jun 30, 2007)

Younger Yuri is better.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 30, 2007)

"Damn it! All over the carpet. Now i have to clean up the mess i made cuz of u vance!" "...damn nosebleed..."


----------



## mrite (Jun 30, 2007)

Vance said:


> ?Come on, *Billboard Brown*



It wouldn't hurt to read through your story every now and then. And because this is Yuri, you shouldn't have that problem.



> After the two friends had both taken a shower, and had gotten dressed in their pajamas, they were sprawled on Sakura?s family bed. Both were relaxing on opposite sides of the bed. That meant Sakura?s feet were near Ino?s face, and vice versa.



It is unwise to assume that your reader is a complete retard.



> *INSERT LESBIAN SEX HERE*



Eh. Too short to induce a boner. If you continue, I advise the use of sex toys in their next escapade. There would be more to write about and you suddenly appeal to way more people.

I would also personally expand the eating out portion, because that is really the main component of lesbian sex, but I assume it to be a stylistic choice that you have made. Also, you might want to try that on a girl yourself, as afterwards you'll be able to write about it better. From your writing, I think that you're a virgin. Am I correct?


----------



## Vance (Jun 30, 2007)

I wanted to give the reader a hint of what will happen next with the foot scene 


  What's wrong with BillBoard Brow?


  1, I am only 12, so go easy on my pervertedness.

  2, This is their first time, it can't be no tramp on tramp.


----------



## mrite (Jun 30, 2007)

Vance said:


> I wanted to give the reader a hint of what will happen next with the foot scene



I think they can figure that out for themselves. It's pretty obvious.

Two lolis in a bed. It's magical, really.



> What's wrong with BillBoard Brow?



It says Billboard Brown. 



> 1, I am only 12, so go easy on my pervertedness.



I assume I guessed correctly. 



> 2, This is their first time, it can't be no tramp on tramp.



The first sex scene in a story is never the best. I know that much, and that is why I said for the next one go into the sex toy jazz.

Then again, I'm turned on by both genders so this could just be stylistic on my part. 

I need the guy too. Don't forget us bi people.


----------



## Vance (Jun 30, 2007)

I did look through it, must've made a mistake...


----------



## Raizen (Jun 30, 2007)

How old are you mrite?


----------



## Aiee! (Jun 30, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## Raizen (Jun 30, 2007)

Are you a lesbian? Because a girl liking yuri sounds like a lesbian. I'm not trying to be rude or anything I'm just wondering.


----------



## Theoneandonlyme (Jun 30, 2007)

I have to agree with mrite.
This fic could use some work.


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 30, 2007)

Keep in mind I'm really not too fond of yuri. I Like the way you conveyed Sakura and Ino's feelings. Showing your readers exactly how old they are. Your description of the scenery and atmosphere is great, but in some parts it got boring. You managed to keep both characters IC. But you could have wrote the lemon a little more tastefully. The cum and spit part kinda grossed me out. But over all, good fic. I would have voted 'It was okay...'on the voting pole. But Theoneandonlyme threatned me.


----------



## Aiee! (Jun 30, 2007)

Renshi said:


> Are you a lesbian? Because a girl liking yuri sounds like a lesbian. I'm not trying to be rude or anything I'm just wondering.



Not anymore. (It's a tad complicated) But anyone can enjoy a yuri fic now and again. Plus I've decided to end my porn hiatus. =D


----------



## Theoneandonlyme (Jun 30, 2007)

Okay, Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva,I'll review your fic now.
Thank you for your insight on this here yuri fic.
Now to convey mine.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 30, 2007)

DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!

THAT WAS GREAT!!!!!!!


----------



## Vance (Jun 30, 2007)

FUCK OFF Tayuya, you're a pussy because you're afraid, lolz.


   Now, I am not mad that you gave it critque, but why are you a pussy? Wow.


----------



## Raizen (Jun 30, 2007)

Theoneandonlyme said:


> Okay, Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva,I'll review your fic now.
> Thank you for your insight on this here yuri fic.
> Now to convey mine.



You don't know the wonders of yuri. There is so much you have to learn. Anything with yuri is pure win


----------



## Vance (Jun 30, 2007)

I believe in the Will of Fire Renshi's words...


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 30, 2007)

Not really a pussy ,more surcumed to fact that if I don't give my honest oppinoin.Theoneandonlyme won't review my fics. He's the only one who gives me plenty of feed back without bs-ing the whole point of a review.
Now where the hell am I gonna find someone honest enough to do that.


----------



## Vance (Jun 30, 2007)

You don't need to act like an ass in that way. You could've asked anyone to review them, plus, TheOneAndOnly is a god damned ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Isuzu (Jun 30, 2007)

I really wish they weren't twelve. Because they're younger than me.

And I haven't had my first kiss yet. ;___; *pathetic*

And hey, girls (like myself) can like hawt yuri and be heterosexual (like myself). <3

Well, I liked Sakura's first orgasm. And the feet thing was cute. <3


----------



## Vance (Jun 30, 2007)

I am 12, and I have a MASSIVE fetish for feet, so uh, yeah, that basically explains the story.

  Any suggestions for my next stories?


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 30, 2007)

Okay.
But you have to admit that it's hard to find people that give you honest critique without saying."Wow,great job!"
When clearly your fic could be better than it is.


----------



## Vance (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes, but you acted retarded.


  I can critique your fic, and give an honest, brutal opinion.


----------



## Raizen (Jun 30, 2007)

GTFO Tayuya. Bring your yaoi shit outside with you too


----------



## Vance (Jun 30, 2007)

Renshi, you are winning today!


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 30, 2007)

Really,thanks!!!
Um,do you want me to send it to you or post it up on NF?
And no ,it's not yaoi.
It's het.
A Hidan x Temari fic ive been kinda working on.


----------



## Vance (Jun 30, 2007)

Hidan x Temari?


  Send me it PM...


----------



## Raizen (Jun 30, 2007)

Vance said:


> Renshi, you are winning today!


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 30, 2007)

Okay,I'll send it to you when I get the first chap fully finished.


----------



## Vance (Jun 30, 2007)

Renshi, you know that makes me hard. 


   TXK4E: Okay, can't wait to read it.


----------



## Raizen (Jun 30, 2007)

Hidan x Temari? I never heard about that before. Will it be lemoney?


----------



## Vance (Jun 30, 2007)

It's actually an extremely popular Temari pairing.


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 30, 2007)

It's gonna be rated M.
So I'm really thinking about it.


----------



## Vance (Jun 30, 2007)

Temari can suck his penis all day long, he'll never die!


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 30, 2007)

How can a dude die of getting is penis sucked in the first place?


----------



## Vance (Jun 30, 2007)

Since you do not have a penis, you would't know.


----------



## Raizen (Jun 30, 2007)

Make it lemoney man. As lemoney as possible  Put lots of fucking in it plz.


----------



## Vance (Jun 30, 2007)

And some Hidan summonings, sexual summongs. Make Temari summon the fucking beaver. !


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 30, 2007)

Temari doesn't have summoning powers.She's not Yuna from final fantasy.
And I'm still thinking about the lemon.Having them have sex in the first chapter would make them so OOC.


----------



## Isuzu (Jun 30, 2007)

Why did this end up being a HidaTema discussion?

GIMME PLZ KTHANZ


----------



## Vance (Jun 30, 2007)

Temari can summon a beaver, wtf are you talking about?


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 30, 2007)

It was a weasel with a scythe.
I take that back.
She can do summonings.


----------



## Vance (Jun 30, 2007)

THAT JUST SHOWS HOW CONNECTED THEY ARE. SUMMONING WITH HIDAN SCYTH! TEMARI AND HIDAN FUCKED AND SHE STOLE HIS SCYTH.


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 30, 2007)

what would she do with the scythe?


----------



## Raizen (Jun 30, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> How can a dude die of getting is penis sucked in the first place?



Poison, hard biting/chewing, or the girl pulls his penis out


----------



## Vance (Jun 30, 2007)

Use it to put in her vagina and give herself pleasure.


----------



## shu-chan (Jun 30, 2007)

Vance said:


> Renshi, you know that makes me hard.



i am proud of you....but the yuri was weird especially the hair on the face....but i thought it was great


----------



## Dogma (Jun 30, 2007)

I didn't like it... 

Sorry man.


----------



## shu-chan (Jun 30, 2007)

ahh give him some credit


----------



## Dark Blade (Jun 30, 2007)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vance (Jun 30, 2007)

They trashed the Fanfiction Society, and I still have over 6000 posts, lolz.


----------



## shu-chan (Jun 30, 2007)

well y have i lost 20 odd posts


----------



## Dark Blade (Jul 1, 2007)

NejiXHinata93 said:


> Why did this end up being a HidaTema discussion?
> 
> GIMME PLZ KTHANZ



*looks at sig* OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

